# =Hong Kong residential districts=



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

*Residential Districts in Hong Kong-*

Apart from mass housing estates and new towns, many people live in more traditional residential districts around Hong Kong, here are some that I want to share (mainly upper-middle class areas):

Map of Hong Kong:









Map of *Hong Kong Island* and its main residential districts:









*Mid Levels*( area up and along the hills)
"Mid-levels" refers loosely to the area above Central and below the Peak, stretching east and west of Garden Road. It is city living in predominantly high-rise accommodations. Often referred to as 'Lower Peak', Mid-Levels Central is very beautiful with winding, hilly roads surrounded by trees. 

Although the area is densely populated, the highly secure complexes are guaranteed quality living. Apartments are generally airy, spacious and fully fitted with fixtures. Lower complexes normally have views of neighbouring buildings and the city, while higher floors may have Victoria Harbour or lush-green views. Some developments higher up on the hill might also get a glimpse of the Peak. 

Young married couples and singles tend to gravitate toward living in the Mid-Levels, which is within walking distance of the Central Business District and the restaurant and nightlife of SoHo and Lan Kwai Fong. If you want to be in the heart of Hong Kong, then Mid-Levels is the place to be, as the pedestrian escalator offers a direct route to Central. 

























































A House on the Peak with views of Mid Levels apartments:


















*The Peak*
Historically regarded as the most prestigious location where the tai-pans used to live, all buildings are restricted in height and therefore most properties are townhouses or lowrise units, many with communal facilities such as a swimming pool, tennis or gymnasium. The environment is green with many pleasant walks and trails. 

Peak residents can enjoy exquisite harbour or south island seaviews and cooler summer temperatures with evening breezes. There are also a number of exclusive detached houses on the Peak. 
















This property on the Peak was ranked no.2 in Asia in Forbe's Luxury property table in 2006 (over hk$35k/sq ft., about $2.4kUS), 8 out of the Top 10 were in Hong Kong









*Happy Valley/Tai Hang*
While Happy Valley is famous for its racetrack, developments in the area contain an interesting combination and range of new highrise blocks and traditional older-style lowrise apartments and houses, together with some serviced apartments for short-term accommodations. Properties located near the hill-foot may enjoy spectacular city views or racecourse views. While those on the hillside have views over magnificent mountains, city, harbour and racetrack. 

















































*Jardine's Lookout*
Overlooking the glittering Victoria Harbour and partly surrounded by beautifully wooded hills, Jardine's Lookout is a luxurious residential area just above Happy Valley. The area is a localized gated community with large detached houses in private lots and more moderate townhouses. Low-rise and high-rise apartments make up the rest of the community. 

This Hong Kong elite community is conveniently linked with public transportations and well-equipped with facilities. Jardine's Lookout is only a 10-minute drive to Central business district and 5 to Causeway Bay where the Cross Harbour Tunnel is located, making travel to the Kowloon side easy. Minibuses and buses are alternatives for access to other parts of the city. 

























*Repulse Bay*
Beautiful Repulse Bay on Hong Kong's south side is a favourite summer weekend hangout for the city dweller, and the residential area of choice for many of Hong Kong's well-heeled. It boasts a combination of luxury high-rises and townhouses, most with commanding views over the bay and the South China Sea beyond. Many expatriates with young families choose Repulse Bay because of the clean air, outdoor space for the children, and proximity to the Hong Kong International School's junior and senior facilities. 

It has a distinctly resort-like atmosphere, probably because the area started out as just that - a getaway from the city. With the pristine crescent of sand and palm trees it is difficult to imagine that you are only a 15-minute drive from the grime and bustle of the 'other' Hong Kong. 

















































Deep Water Bay
Located at the hill-foot of Shouson Hill, on the south of the Hong Kong Island right next to the Repulse Bay, the neighbourhood of Deep Water Bay is a small exclusive one, with large houses facing the water or the Deep Water Bay Golf Course. Accommodations are predominantly townhouses and large detached houses with private gardens. There are also a few high-rise apartments with facilities. 

Offering accommodations with combination of sizes, styles and views, this quiet gated community is linked to the north side of the Island by the Aberdeen Tunnel and the Repulse Bay Road. Several bus routes serve as alternatives to travel to other parts of the city. Supermarket, provision stores and other amenities are only a short trip away. The tantalizing Deep Water Bay Beach lies just around the corner. 


































*Kowloon Tong*
An expensive low density residential district, popular among the upper class and upper middle class in the city. 
The area is well-planned, and the broad roads and streets are largely named after the counties in England, probably because that it was the home of large number of wealthy English businessmen.
Currently, luxurious houses in or around LaSalle Road, Kadoorie Avenue and Oxford Road sells for 100 million HKD. It is home to many celebrities, billionaires, movie-stars and CEOs









*Taikoo Shing*
Taikoo Shing, or Tai Koo Shing (太古城), is a private housing estate in Quarry Bay, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong. It forms a part of the Swire Group's Island East residential and retail branding, along with Taikoo Place and the adjacent Cityplaza retail and office complex.
More than 40,000 people live in Taikoo Shing, a moderately concentrated area by Hong Kong standards.

The income distribution of Taikoo Shing's population makes it a typical middle class community in Hong Kong. Apartment flats in Taikoo Shing are popular amongst buyers and speculators, and for a significant time in the 80's and 90's, Taikoo Shing's housing price is a general indicator of the of Hong Kong's housing market health in general. Although in recent years, newer housing developments have eroded a bit of Taikoo Shing's once prominent status.

The estate is also a very sought-after place to live for the Japanese and Korean expatriot communities in Hong Kong, most of which are staffed in multinational corporations based in Hong Kong. As a result of this significant Korean and Japanese settlement, the area has many Korean and Japanese-themed service establishments.


















*Discovery Bay*
Discovery Bay (DB) is a residential development in Hong Kong, China situated on the north-eastern coast of Lantau Island in the New Territories. The development spans an area of 6.5 square kilometres [1], and includes two bays, Tai Pak Wan (大白灣) and Yi Pak Wan (二白灣).

DB has a current population of around 14,300 residents [2] with a sizeable expatriate community of residents from over thirty countries. DB is located two kilometres west of Hong Kong Disneyland and approximately 16 kilometres west from the nearest point on Hong Kong Island, 


































*Sai Kung*
Sai Kung Town (Traditional Chinese: 西貢市) or simply Sai Kung (西貢) is a town on Sai Kung Peninsula, facing the Sai Kung Hoi (Inner Port Shelter) in the New Territories, Hong Kong. It is the centre of the surrounding villages; thus, Sai Kung may also refer to the areas in its immediate surroundings. It is part of the Sai Kung District.

















*Fei Ngo Shan* (Flying Swan Hill)








View from Fei Ngo Shan:









Model homes of Fei Ngo Shan

















*Gold Coast*


































*Pok Fu Lam*
Situated on the western side of Hong Kong island, Pokfulam has a wide variety of accommodation ranging from a few prestigious townhouses to modern highrise estates, or older style apartments with beautiful views over the South China Sea. There are also a couple of large local housing estates in the area and the population comprises roughly equal numbers of expatriate and local families. 


































credit to all the sources*esp.http://www.globalphotos.org


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

*Shek O*








Shek O (Traditional Chinese: 石澳) is a beachside town of several villages in the Southern District of Hong Kong, that includes Shek O Country Park, Shek O and Cape D'Aguilar. The entire area is a peninsula on the southern coast of the Hong Kong Island, facing the South China Sea. The name "Shek O" literally means the "rocky bay". Shek O is famous for beautiful scenery and good environment, which is why many Canto-pop MVs are produced there.

Shek O Beach is on the south-eastern part of Hong Kong Island. The water quality is fair and is gazetted Grade 2 for quality. The sand on the beach is fine. There are many restaurants and a barbecue area near the beach so many people go to there for swimming or barbecue on holidays. Also, the cliffs on the beach provide an excellent place for sports climbing.

























seaside living in Shek O:


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

*Tai Tam/ Redhill*

Located very close to Stanley, Tai Tam is a quiet, green peninsula.

There is a fair sprinkling of high-rise and low-rise apartments and houses in Tai Tam, most of them with gorgeous views over the sea.

There are several good schools in the area, including the senior campus of the Hong Kong International School, Sunshine House and Woodland Montessori Pre-schools. For more information on schools, view ClassmateAsia.com http://www.classmateasia.com

Within easy access are Tai Tam Country Park, the Tai Tam Reservoir and Turtle Cove beach. There is also a well-stocked supermarket with a selection of local and imported goods in the Redhill Plaza.

Tai Tam is well served with a good network of buses and minbuses to the downtown area of Central on the north side of the Island, and to Stanley on the south side, as well as to the nearest MTR (Mass Transit Railway) at Chai Wan. Many of the apartment blocks offer a shuttle bus service for their residents to connect with the main train and bus network. 

Tai Tam Resevoir

















Redhill Peninsula:









































http://www.hshd.com.hk/redhill/Eng/Location.htm#

















http://www.hongkongparkview.com/

Panorama of Tai Tam


----------

